# Wardley pellets



## miikexo (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought the wardley betta pellets after he would only pic at the bettamin flakes then spit them out, my question is I put a few of the pellets in and he goes up to them almost as if he's attacking them and holds it in his mouth swims a few laps around his bowl and then lets go of it and it floats back up to the top is this normal? are the pellets maybe to big for him? any suggestions on what I can do would be appreciated.. I don't want him to choke on them.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

In general those are not the prefered choice of many bettas..and the better ones are Omega one..or Hakari Gold micro pellets..the micro are very tiny..and yes much beyter for bettas to handleand they have more nutrition..and taste better!! To a betta anywYs..try those ones..yu will see the difference they will not spit them out..


----------



## miikexo (Jun 30, 2012)

well I mean he seems to go to them fine there just a bit to big. what if i cut them smaller? I would like to try what i have lol cause petsmart is a long way


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

it does sound like they are too big for him. I would have to second Leleis advice, Omega one are good, as are NLS (new life spectrum), and you can get them in micro size. You want a pellet that is high in protein (42%) and to avoid processed grains like wheat and corn in the first ingredients.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

miikexo said:


> I bought the wardley betta pellets after he would only pic at the bettamin flakes then spit them out, my question is I put a few of the pellets in and he goes up to them almost as if he's attacking them and holds it in his mouth swims a few laps around his bowl and then lets go of it and it floats back up to the top is this normal? are the pellets maybe to big for him? any suggestions on what I can do would be appreciated.. I don't want him to choke on them.


My guy was doing the same thing and sometimes still does but not all of the time now.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, you could possibly cut them, or crush them to make it easier for your fishy to chew and swallow..I would try that first, but if he still spits them out, then he may just not like them, but it's certainly worth the try


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a bottle of those Wardley pellets too, my first betta couldn't take the pellets, so he would hold it and swim around with it before letting go. A easier way to feed him the pellets would be to just crush the pellets and give your betta the crushed pellets.

Those pellets range in sizes, some really tiny and others bigger. You could dig around to find small pellets and feed him that instead. Start small and get him used to the size and slowly increase.

My bettas take these pellets now without problem. Unless its the big ones, then they try and eat it before spitting them out. Best of luck to your bettas. Also, those pellets are around the size of a bettas eye so feeding them one pellet a meal is enough, careful not to overfeed by giving them too much.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I found that the larger pellets were just tough for Buddy to handle, it was just a blessing that he liked flakes too. I did crush the pellets a couple of times for him, and he liked it. Then yesterday I brought home a tiny female, and she could not eat the pellets because they were too big, and she spit out the flakes. Today I found the Omega One pellets, they are much smaller, and of better quality...both bettas loved them. I say, until you can get something else..crush em!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

miikexo said:


> well I mean he seems to go to them fine there just a bit to big. what if i cut them smaller? I would like to try what i have lol cause petsmart is a long way


yeah those things are ridiculously huge. If you can get New Life Spectrum betta formula. They have excellent ingredients. If not, you can try cutting them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Talk about playing with your food. lol


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I hate those pellets, but I have one betta who would only eat them. I wouldn't reccomend them as they are 1. Huge and 2. not very good for them. But I do use them and my betta also has trouble eating them.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i do have wardleys pellets and none have many issues with them. i dont really feed the CT wardley. the CTs get Nutrafin Basix. i have Hikari Fry food that all get but i cant give the CTs too much. wardleys are rather hard pellets and only fracture than go soft.


----------

